# Intel i5 2500K for sale



## Lazloisdavrock

1.05v @ 4ghz???? insane golden chip? cpuz naow


----------



## Hatchet

Proof? And ill take it.
Standing by.


----------



## UNOE

Pending already. I assumed that was normal. It was offset at negative 1.2v and CPUz reported 1.05v
Is this really impossible ? I'm not trying to make any outlandish claims I just saying what CPUz is reporting its updated.
The 2700K says the same thing and I have pics of that. Same voltage same computer.

Edit I don't mine being corrected I have no other way to report voltage from offset.


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Pending already. I assumed that was normal. It was offset at negative 1.2v and CPUz reported 1.05v
> Is this really impossible ? I'm not trying to make any outlandish claims I just saying what CPUz is reporting its updated.
> The 2700K says the same thing and I have pics of that. Same voltage same computer.
> Edit I don't mine being corrected I have no other way to report voltage from offset.


Seems correct. But that is super insanely good.

Dibs if the deal falls through.


----------



## UNOE

This 2700K is saying the same thing so no reason to be alarmed this 2700K was good like 5.0ghz-5.1ghz good but it needed 1.5v for that. So my above claim wasn't to insight attention to my ad or chip its just a low clock so the voltage is low. Also I had to edit the first post it was really 3.9ghz sorry for the confusion. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## UNOE

I notified the buyer already with corrections.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

glws


----------



## UNOE

one pic is at idle one pic is with prime above


----------



## UNOE

Thanks for all the bumps guys. No worries.
I'm trying to mislead anyone or anything here I'm just saying what CPUZ is reporting. This board doesn't have manual voltage only offset. And it - 1.2v thats what the bios is set too. Both chips I have had in there report the same voltage. So I don't think its some amazing chip. It could even be the CPUZ is not reporting properly. Buttypicallyy offset voltage seems to be lower even at full load.


----------



## Penryn

Guys, this is not the place to discuss what voltages are theoretically possible with this cpu, take it to the Intel forum. Questions about THIS PRODUCT ONLY from now on. If you don't intend to buy it, don't post.


----------



## angel88888

PM


----------



## JFCreally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel88888*
> 
> PM


He told me someone was buying it locally Saturday(Today) and that was on the 28th But I don't know why the ad's not closed yet. UNOE if you still have it I will PayPal you tonight.....


----------



## UNOE

The 2500K is still for sale guys sorry give me a day to reply to PM's if you look at the last thread I started I had a leaking GPU I bought on Craigslist I spen about all day and four hours yesterday on my loop. I reapplied TIm and then got worse temps I'm pretty frustrated right now I also just received a PM that the local buyer has to back out so it's no longer pending I don't think I'll have time to reply to PM's till late tonight or tomorrow. I'm replying from my phone currently. Looks like I'll have to drain both loops again in the next few days. Two cores are hitting 85c at only 1.3v and 4.5ghz. I was able to do 4.7ghz before but one core was 12c higher I thought reappliying paste would be a good idea it was a total fail. Now I have one core that 20c higher and another core 16c higher than the lowest core.


----------



## ShadeValryn

pm sent


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

the voltage displayed is VTT not vcore. known cpuz bug.


----------



## UNOE

I'm not selling to anyone with no Avatar or less than 100 fourm post. Sorry

Edit : Waiting for some replies but its still for sell.


----------



## pearie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm not selling to anyone with no Avatar or less than 100 fourm post. Sorry


nooooo = (


----------



## UNOE

lol


----------



## Pavilion 650m

what does it come with and am i elegible to buy? i want a cheap i5 2500k ;p


----------



## puppster

is this sold or not?


----------



## UNOE

It is not sold I took off the international part didn't realize it was marked with "Anywhere"


----------



## puppster

Pm'd then


----------



## UNOE

I have had 9 PM's from people with no trade history or less than 100 forum post and most of these had no avatars. I also had two pending deals with two guys with more than 20 plus trade rating change there mind.

Sorry all you guys PM'ing me with no trade rating I'm not going to reply. I don't sell to people with no trade rating or less than 100 forum post for items with more than $30 value. Try to start buying smaller items to build up your trade reputation.

This should defiantly be sold by now its a great price.


----------



## yanks8981

I am having the same problem as you are. Users with no posts, no avatar, and no rating wanting to purchase. You'd think these 2500Ks would sell quick, but no







. GL to you as well!


----------



## UNOE

It took me 8 months to get the rep to sale. I had lots of hardware that went on eBay because of this. It's just the way it is. I had to start buying on small items too. It's just the way it is. I personally and you yourself probably would not ship a $165 item. To anyone you didn't know. Paypal charge backs really hurt good sellers. I wouldn't even care if PayPal is confirmed. It still doesn't protect me from charge backs.


----------



## Segovax

Is this still for sale? Crazy.


----------



## UNOE

Been getting trolled by buyers with no rep and nearly no forum post. The most reputable buyer seemed to be mpenziboy above with 9 post and a Avatar.

Anyone with no trade rating that wants to buy it Local in So. Cal thats a option with cash and I'll give you trade rating but most of you guys have been international so I guess that won't work.


----------



## UNOE

Yep, I'm extra cautious I can't afford to loose that amount of money. I'm glad someone took a chance on you.

Still for sale ! Waiting for a buyer with history.


----------



## Benthon

Does eBay rep count? I've got plenty of that, but mostly lurk here. I deal all the time on TomsHardware and just recently started broadening my scope. Interested.


----------



## UNOE

I have no way to confirm you own the ebay account so no not for this item (hope to trade with you in future though)

Still for sell looking for someone with a trade rating on this site to further clarify. I'm amazed I have never seen so many non-rep buyers PM's. I beginning to think people are just messing with me, knowing I won't sell but still opening new accounts just to PM to torment me or be cruel.


----------



## Segovax

I usually don't care how many rep or posts someone has when buying. As long as you get the money with a Goods & Services payment through PayPal you should be just fine. Take note (pictures or video) of any unique identifiers on whatever item you ship off just in case they try to switch on you. If you do that it's fairly difficult if not impossible to scam someone through PayPal.


----------



## Danker16

PM sent. Very serious about this!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> PM sent. Very serious about this!


Looks like we might have a winner folks!


----------



## UNOE

The Saga Continues. First buyer asked me to lie on Customs forms. Second buyer "Danker16" found something already. For further clarification I won't be lying on Customs forms don't ask. I'm a Chrstian and choose not to lie. (insert flaming post below).

*Still for sell.*

.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The Saga Continues. First buyer asked me to lie on Customs forms. Second buyer "Danker16" found something already. For further clarification I won't be lying on Customs forms don't ask. I'm a Chrstian and choose not to lie. (insert flaming post below).
> *Still for sell.*


Odd that this is for sale still....

Couple of quick questions, a few pages back you said.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The 2500K is still for sale guys sorry give me a day to reply to PM's if you look at the last thread I started I had a leaking GPU I bought on Craigslist I spen about all day and four hours yesterday on my loop. I reapplied TIm and then got worse temps I'm pretty frustrated right now I also just received a PM that the local buyer has to back out so it's no longer pending I don't think I'll have time to reply to PM's till late tonight or tomorrow. I'm replying from my phone currently. Looks like I'll have to drain both loops again in the next few days. Two cores are hitting 85c at only 1.3v and 4.5ghz. I was able to do 4.7ghz before but one core was 12c higher I thought reappliying paste would be a good idea it was a total fail. Now I have one core that 20c higher and another core 16c higher than the lowest core.


Was this happening to the 2500K? The 2600K you put in your wife's system, or your new 3930K?

If it was on the 2500K, did you get it figured out and the temps down?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Odd that this is for sale still....
> Couple of quick questions, a few pages back you said.......
> Was this happening to the 2500K? The 2600K you put in your wife's system, or your new 3930K?
> If it was on the 2500K, did you get it figured out and the temps down?


The thread is confusing cause a moderator deleted a much of post.

I'm not selling my 2700K or my 3930K. My TIM issues are with the 3930K but mostly because of Indigo Extreme isn't working for me the first one I opened up was very uneven the second mount was even worse I think I'm getting air bubbles because the raystorm is seating weirdly. The 2500K that is for sell has been under volted the whole time and has no temp issues. The reason the 2700K is even mentioned is because people where questioning my voltage claims and I post picks of the 2700K running the same under volted voltage. The 2500K remains unused since then and I won't be doing any test for anyone. I consider the 2500K a new chip since it has only been under volted and ran at low clocks for only a short time.


----------



## sting_rayz

YHPM


----------



## UNOE

Sold









To : sting_rayz


----------

